# PUA increase Starts Today For California



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

The site is under maintenance untill 12am PST.. Basically if u qualify you will get a increase of weekly payments With Retro pay to when you first claimed.
For example if you qualify for max $450, you are owed $283 (450-167) in Retro pay. You will get lump sum of $2830 (10 weeks X $283) if your claim date starts march 15th.

Straight from the EDD Website Below

"
Starting on May 20th
- The EDD will have new programming available to 
potentially increase weekly benefit amounts that started at the minimum level of 
$167 per week when the program launched on April 28 and will begin 
recalculating awards for qualified individuals. Based on the total income 
reported by the claimant for calendar year 2019, payments could go up to a 
maximum of $450 per week. In general, claimants would have to earn more 
than $17,368 annually to qualify for an increase. More information about this 
process will be available on the EDD website next week.
 Retroactive – Any increase in weekly benefit amounts calculated will be paid 
retroactively by the EDD to the start of an individual’s PUA claim. Those due 
higher benefit amounts will receive details in a notice sent through the mail and 
the EDD will automatically issue adjustment payments for prior PUA payments 
made at the lower amount.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

😏


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

tell me lies tell me sweet little lies


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

_"In general, claimants would have to earn more
than $17,368 annually to qualify for an increase."_

Here's the problem: How many Uber drivers reported a *Net Income* of >$17,368 ? 
With an approx. Gross of $36K, my net was $11K, as per my Sch. C.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Yomann said:


> _"In general, claimants would have to earn more
> than $17,368 annually to qualify for an increase."_
> 
> Here's the problem: How many Uber drivers reported a *Net Income* of >$17,368 ?
> With an approx. Gross of $36K, my net was $11K, as per my Sch. C.





Yomann said:


> _"In general, claimants would have to earn more
> than $17,368 annually to qualify for an increase."_
> 
> Here's the problem: How many Uber drivers reported a *Net Income* of >$17,368 ?
> With an approx. Gross of $36K, my net was $11K, as per my Sch. C.


There are lots of us here in Los Angeles...net 25k


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Yomann said:


> _"In general, claimants would have to earn more
> than $17,368 annually to qualify for an increase."_
> 
> Here's the problem: How many Uber drivers reported a *Net Income* of >$17,368 ?
> With an approx. Gross of $36K, my net was $11K, as per my Sch. C.


it should be based on 1099s as other states do


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Is based on net income not gross

Or net gross


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

akwunomy said:


> Is based on net income not gross
> 
> Or net gross


any guess would be just a speculation. we should wait until they release official guidelines


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

This Virus is killing humanity 😬
Fear the virus 🦠 
😏


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> it should be based on 1099s as other states do


Other states aren't using 1099s. If they , they're not supposed to be. California might be completely different. I don't know because of the employee status situation. My State is using net and that's what the federal guidelines say to use



Yomann said:


> _"In general, claimants would have to earn more
> than $17,368 annually to qualify for an increase."_
> 
> Here's the problem: How many Uber drivers reported a *Net Income* of >$17,368 ?
> With an approx. Gross of $36K, my net was $11K, as per my Sch. C.


That's still a pretty high net for that gross. What platforms do you drive? My gross was 70K and my net was $6400


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Other states aren't using 1099s. If they , they're not supposed to be. California might be completely different. I don't know because of the employee status situation. My State is using net and that's what the federal guidelines say to use
> 
> 
> That's still a pretty high net for that gross. What platforms do you drive? My gross was 70K and my net was $6400


What the hell out of $70,000 Gross you only net $6,400 as in take home pay after?? Im in Los Angeles and I grossed around $82,000 Net 42,000 after uber fees and taxes..

Also i just got thos EDD notification (THANK GOD!) they raised my weekly benifit to $407.. So it appear they went by my taxes total gross income which was 42,000 because i never entered how much i made...
I was hoping for the full $450 but this will be fine plus they retrod it back to march 15th.. Extra 2K out of nowhere


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

[QUOTE="Daisey77, post: 6240202, member: 41847"
That's still a pretty high net for that gross. What platforms do you drive? My gross was 70K and my net was $6400[/QUOTE]
Those figures are from my 2018 Uber Sch.C.
My Lyft Sch.C actually shows a paper loss of -$1740.
I TurboTax my own and have been doing so for 20 years.
Maybe you have a much more creative tax accountant ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CaliBestDriver said:


> What the hell out of $70,000 Gross you only net $6,400 as in take home pay after?? Im in Los Angeles and I grossed around $82,000 Net 42,000 after uber fees and taxes..
> 
> Also i just got thos EDD notification (THANK GOD!) they raised my weekly benifit to $407.. So it appear they went by my taxes total gross income which was 42,000 because i never entered how much i made...
> I was hoping for the full $450 but this will be fine plus they retrod it back to march 15th.. Extra 2K out of nowhere


I saw they upped California. I think they're handling your unemployment cases as if you guys are employees. In those situations they use your gross I know there was a debate about your employment status, in regards to unemployment

As far as our gross and net earnings, how the hell did you only only have $40,000 in tax deductions? So you're telling me between Uber and Lyft Commissions and your mileage, Plus all the other little things, you only had 40,000 in deductions? Hell out of my 70,000, Uber and Lyft's commissions were a little more than $20000. My mileage was $28k(ish)


Yomann said:


> [QUOTE="Daisey77, post: 6240202, member: 41847"
> That's still a pretty high net for that gross. What platforms do you drive? My gross was 70K and my net was $6400


Those figures are from my 2018 Uber Sch.C.
My Lyft Sch.C actually shows a paper loss of -$1740.
I TurboTax my own and have been doing so for 20 years.
Maybe you have a much more creative tax accountant ?
[/QUOTE]

I do Turbo Tax too. Do you drive Black?


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> E]
> I do Turbo Tax too. Do you drive Black?


No - just UberX, and only for 30 hrs/wk on average.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Tenderloin said:


> tell me lies tell me sweet little lies


Mine just came in tonight 10 weeks retro pay $1,750 that is with the federal taxes taken out.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I just checked the site and no change. I didn't think I'd be eligible at NET, but if they are keying on GROSS for this maybe I'll get a bump. I grossed 27.7K and netted out to -555 driving two days a week.

I guess better 555 than 666. (drum roll)

Thanx for posting this OP.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Yomann said:


> _"In general, claimants would have to earn more
> than $17,368 annually to qualify for an increase."_
> 
> Here's the problem: How many Uber drivers reported a *Net Income* of >$17,368 ?
> With an approx. Gross of $36K, my net was $11K, as per my Sch. C.


California uses gross income not net income for everything, UI, SDI. They make it very clear when you apply.
I received an increase of $68 per week. I did not know why EDD made eight $68 deposits into my EDD debit card in the middle of the night Thursday night. When I went online to EDD to check whats up it just said I am eligible for the increased weekly benefit amount. It was a big surprise to me.



Daisey77 said:


> My State is using net and that's what the federal guidelines say to use


UI is a state benefit. There is no federal guideline for it. That is why every state has different requirements and different benefits.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> UI is a state benefit. There is no federal guideline for it. That is why every state has different requirements and different benefits.


 regular UI is state but I don't know how many drivers on this forum had W-2s during their states base period. I suspect a lot of us are approved under the Pua or else we wouldn't have waited til the states got the system implemented. We would have filed long before that. the PUA and the FPUC along with a couple other program are all federally funded. There are federal guidelines on the basic rules, determined by the Secretary of Labor, but it's up to the States on how they Implement them. Hence the fact the states took so long in getting things up and running. Initially, they were waiting on federal guidelines and then they had to actually implement the programs, as far as their computer systems and such. which was paid for by the federal government as well. Each state had a sign an agreement with the Secretary of Labor.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> regular UI is state but I don't know how many drivers on this forum had W-2s during their states base period. I suspect a lot of us are approved under the Pua or else we wouldn't have waited til the states got the system implemented. We would have filed long before that. the PUA and the FPUC along with a couple other program are all federally funded. There are federal guidelines on the basic rules, determined by the Secretary of Labor, but it's up to the States on how they Implement them. Hence the fact the states took so long in getting things up and running. Initially, they were waiting on federal guidelines and then they had to actually implement the programs, as far as their computer systems and such. which was paid for by the federal government as well. Each state had a sign an agreement with the Secretary of Labor.


That doesn't change the fact that UI is state. PUA, PUC and all the other pandemic related money are not UI they are emergency assistance programs from the federal govt. distributed through the state UI offices for efficiency reasons. Originally they were going to be distributed through the IRS but then it was decided that it would go smoother if it were distributed by the state agencies. None of this changes the reason why different states have different rules. It is still because UI is a state benefit not federal.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone got the bump in CA? 
I haven’t processed my 2019 tax, would that affect in any way? 🤔


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> That doesn't change the fact that UI is state. PUA, PUC and all the other pandemic related money are not UI they are emergency assistance programs from the federal govt. distributed through the state UI offices for efficiency reasons. Originally they were going to be distributed through the IRS but then it was decided that it would go smoother if it were distributed by the state agencies. None of this changes the reason why different states have different rules. It is still because UI is a state benefit not federal.


Correct. . . I agree with you. Where did I say UI was federal? The title of this thread is PUA not UI.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Other states aren't using 1099s. If they , they're not supposed to be. California might be completely different. I don't know because of the employee status situation. My State is using net and that's what the federal guidelines say to use


My state of WI is using 1099's if 2019 taxes aren't completed. I first sent them in April but then sent my 2019 taxes once they were complete. But I'm still waiting and waiting and waiting.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> California uses gross income not net income for everything, UI, SDI. They make it very clear when you apply.
> I received an increase of $68 per week. I did not know why EDD made eight $68 deposits into my EDD debit card in the middle of the night Thursday night. When I went online to EDD to check whats up it just said I am eligible for the increased weekly benefit amount. It was a big surprise to me.
> 
> 
> UI is a state benefit. There is no federal guideline for it. That is why every state has different requirements and different benefits.


For PUA EDD CA is going by *Net Income after taxes *even though they asked for total income when we enrolled. If you aren't sure save the extra money in case you have to pay it back. I guess if they allow us to use 1099 and UBER statements all is good. I'm not touching the extra cash until I get the letter and see if extra steps are required.


akwunomy said:


> Is based on net income not gross
> 
> Or net gross


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

KDH said:


> For PUA EDD CA is going by *Net Income after taxes *even though they asked for total income when we enrolled. If you aren't sure save the extra money in case you have to pay it back. I guess if they allow us to use 1099 and UBER statements all is good. I'm not touching the extra cash until I get the letter and see if extra steps are required.


Whatever, believe what you want.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Invisible said:


> My state of WI is using 1099's if 2019 taxes aren't completed. I first sent them in April but then sent my 2019 taxes once they were complete. But I'm still waiting and waiting and waiting.
> View attachment 466708


Nooooo . . . re-read that. The very first line states Gross wages for employment or net income for self employed. Then the section that you marked off with the black line, says you have to submit your 2019 taxes. Nowhere does it say you have to submit your 1099. If you provided your 1099 as proof of your self employed earnings, that was on you. They never asked for that. Either way it doesn't effect your payout because if you don't do your taxes you only get the minimum payment. so it doesn't play a role in the amount you get. They obviously want your taxes. One would only guess it's for your net amount because your 1099 has your gross amount . so if that's the amount they were after, your 1099 would suffice


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Nooooo . . . re-read that. The very first line states Gross wages for employment or net income for self employed. Then the section that you marked off with the black line, says you have to submit your 2019 taxes. Nowhere does it say you have to submit your 1099. If you provided your 1099 as proof of your self employed earnings, that was on you. They never asked for that. Either way it doesn't effect your payout because if you don't do your taxes you only get the minimum payment. so it doesn't play a role in the amount you get. They obviously want your taxes. One would only guess it's for your net amount because your 1099 has your gross amount . so if that's the amount they were after, your 1099 would suffice


Ok


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Edd rep called me last Thursday and I texted him my 2018-29 1099s . He said they got his report yesterday . Also last Saturday I received Edd and had to fill out a form for Uber and Lyft asking for my gross earnings on 1099k. Plus a copy of 2018-19 1099k to each. I then texted my rep today saying my claim is still 0. He said to contact UI branch. Of course can’t get through. It’s taking forever and I did what they asked. Just waiting.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Edd rep called me last Thursday and I texted him my 2018-29 1099s . He said they got his report yesterday . Also last Saturday I received Edd and had to fill out a form for Uber and Lyft asking for my gross earnings on 1099k. Plus a copy of 2018-19 1099k to each. I then texted my rep today saying my claim is still 0. He said to contact UI branch. Of course can't get through. It's taking forever and I did what they asked. Just waiting.


I had someone call me also but I missed the call. Wouldn't EDD just send a letter in the mail? The call seemed really suspicious to me and when I called back the guy answered like he just woke up.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

My Edd rep texted me his business card. So I knew he’s legitimate. He said yesterday my award letter went out . So still waiting.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> My Edd rep texted me his business card. So I knew he's legitimate. He said yesterday my award letter went out . So still waiting.


Not to freak you out but the problem is anybody can make a business card online.I would do a little investigating if you have his or her info.It's difficult to reach EDD and verify anything right now and scammers know this.Even this guys name, Joe Frazier (The boxer) sounded suspicious to me. I am waiting until I receive an official letter with instructions.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m approved and showing benefits, so I guess my Edd rep is legit . Took along time but I’m glad I’m getting paid.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

KDH said:


> Not to freak you out but the problem is anybody can make a business card online.I would do a little investigating if you have his or her info.It's difficult to reach EDD and verify anything right now and scammers know this.Even this guys name, Joe Frazier (The boxer) sounded suspicious to me. I am waiting until I receive an official letter with instructions.


Cool, I already had benefits showing when I got the call a few days later, that's what made me suspicious.


Projecthelpusall said:


> I'm approved and showing benefits, so I guess my Edd rep is legit . Took along time but I'm glad I'm getting paid.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

My Edd rep is adding Lyft wages to my claim so I will be getting more per week, just Uber is $268 a week .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tenderloin said:


> tell me lies tell me sweet little lies


Such a classic song!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jay Cradeur of the RideShare Guy (RSG) is out with a youtube video stating that his benefits were cutoff after he supplied the required 1099 documents (someone from EDD called him). He got the pay bump, but was disqualified for the two week period!

Given that the additional benefits are retroactive I am of a mind to wait until the end of July to try and go for the bump, so as to not jeopardize the actual $600 PUA.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Jay Cradeur of the RideShare Guy (RSG) is out with a youtube video stating that his benefits were cutoff after he supplied the required 1099 documents (someone from EDD called him). He got the pay bump, but was disqualified for the two week period!
> 
> Given that the additional benefits are retroactive I am of a mind to wait until the end of July to try and go for the bump, so as to not jeopardize the actual $600 PUA.
> 
> View attachment 468072


must be some kind mistake , we have guys here who have been switched and they all got paid



Tenderloin said:


> must be some kind mistake , we have guys here who have been switched and they all got paid


that Memorial day week certification had glitches all over the board

Watched the video, well of course they are not responding emails they get like 1000000 of them a day.. he have to call them and they will fix it 100% , i seen people reporting all kind of problems but everything is being fixed either after call or over period of time.

Also this guy is on regular Unemployment Benefit as Uber/Lyft employee ,he is not on PUA , you can see that by looking at when his Benefit Year ends, Its March 2021(thats exactly 1 year from beginning of the claim that whats people get on regular UI), PUA benefit year ends on December 31 2020..


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey guys, i am a rideshare driver obviously and only had 1099, i filled out my edd for california 3 times. twice i was decline and 3rd time its just sitting here pending for weeks. what am i supposed to do i feel like im the only rideshare driver they wont approve and i know i filled it out right. i have no special cases or anything its very normal rideshare income only.


----------

